# Using Large UK Domestic Appliances in PT



## Stephen Wonders (Mar 11, 2017)

Bom Dia, 

We have always brought the mains adapters on holiday with us for small electrical appliances like hairdryer, hair straighteners, phone charger etc. If we wanted to bring our washing machine, dishwasher, fridge, TV etc when we make the move to PT, would it be ok to operate these via the adapters or is there more detailed conversion work required. I am aware the euro plugs are only 2 pin so no earth connector. Do we need to buy new stuff when we move to Portugal?


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

Schuko plugs are used in Portugal and throughout Europe these are always three pin (live neutral and earth) for larger appliances

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schuko

Equipment like washing machines & dishwashers MUST always be earthed ! Chop the 13a UK plug off and put on a European one. The adaptors can create heat due to poor inside connections and you are better of not using one on high current equipment.

For low current devices like a phone charger, an adaptor is just fine


----------



## Stephen Wonders (Mar 11, 2017)

*Using large UK appliances in PT*



MrBife said:


> Schuko plugs are used in Portugal and throughout Europe these are always three pin (live neutral and earth) for larger appliances
> 
> 
> They should always be earthed ! Chop the 13a UK plug off and put on a European one. The adapters can create heat due to poor inside connections and you are better of not using one on high current equipment.
> ...


Many thanks for your swift reply MrBife. You have confirmed my gut instinct that the larger appliances could not be operated safely through an adapter. I take it the euro plugs are available in hardware stores?


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

Stephen Wonders said:


> I take it the euro plugs are available in hardware stores?


Every hardware store, every electrical equipment shop, every lighting supplier, every DIY warehouse and every electrical wholesaler.


----------



## brodev (Jan 3, 2010)

UK automatic washing machines have a cold water input and a hot water input whereas all Portuguese ones (that I have seen) only have a cold water input. I am no expert but AFAIK there is an adaptor needed, so that the single cold water supply that Portuguese plumbing will probably supply, can be attached to a UK washing machine. I think the adaptor is called a "Y" adaptor


----------



## Pgmills (Jan 19, 2015)

UK washing machines do have the option for a hot water feed although quite frankly this should never be used. Just connect the cold water feed.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Easy peasy - just change plugs


----------



## Stephen Wonders (Mar 11, 2017)

Thank you for your advice everyone. I remember years ago connecting both hot and cold water supply in the UK but I only have a cold water pipe connected to our current machine these days. So UK and PT are the same in that respect now. I always wondered where the earth way in euro plugs and now realize that they are positioned at the edges of the round plug so that they make contact first. Good design.


----------

